# "Chest Size"



## irishteen (Jul 27, 2009)

Im looking to try get my chest alot bigger size, I feel my chest is already quite developed but I just haven't seen an increase in size in quite some time. Should i start lifting heavier on my chest excercises? Or could anyone give me a link to some good chest excercises on youtube? Your help is much appriciated.
Cheers Guys


----------



## maokoto (Jul 27, 2009)

Try the method of lifting heavy for a lot of low-rep sets. Something like 8 sets of 4 (8x4), 10 sets of 3 (10x3) or the like. It worked for me in the time.


----------



## Built (Jul 27, 2009)

Also, try eating. Aren't you currently trying to cut that last bit from your abs? You aren't going to bring anything up while you try to drop bodyfat.


----------



## Perdido (Jul 27, 2009)

As far as training I've heard pull overs are good too. Not entirely sure how true that is but I do them regularly.


----------



## T_man (Jul 27, 2009)

I heard pullovers use your lats more than chest, and that they expand the ribcage. Who knows?


----------



## Perdido (Jul 27, 2009)

T_man said:


> I heard pullovers use your lats more than chest, and that they expand the ribcage. Who knows?



That's what I've heard too but doesn't a good lat spread give the appearance of a bigger chest?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 27, 2009)

A lat spread is more impressive than a big chest anyways IMO.

But like Built said, if you're on a cut nothing is gonna get bigger, bro.


----------



## irishteen (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks guys for the help full advice. I about a week Im going back to my regular program but Im just wondering should I start lifting heavier on the excercises I am already doing or should I try a new approach? I am currently doing incline and flat dumbell flys and am also doing the standing cable crossover!! Is their any other excercises I am missing?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 27, 2009)

Maybe you're over-training your chest. If you're not eating to put on weight though - NOTHING will make it grow. This is the key point here.


----------



## irishteen (Jul 27, 2009)

Ah ye mate I see your point now!!! Just looking for your advice I am currently 70kgs and am 16 do you think i should bulk or cut? I am asking for your advice because you seen to know your stuff.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 27, 2009)

Really depends on your goal. To you want to get bigger, or do you want to get the ripped/sixpack look? Which is the most important right now?

I can give you advice, but i can't choose your goals for you


----------



## irishteen (Jul 27, 2009)

My goal is to get to weight where I can look big yet have those quality six packs abs (e.g. Arnold Schwarzenegger the way he looked back in his day!!)


----------



## Marat (Jul 27, 2009)

You can either pick to bulk or cut...for all intents and purposes, you can't do both at the same time. 

Look in the mirror. If you wan't to put on size...bulk up and then cut down to a BF% that you are satisfied with.

If you feel that you are big enough, start cutting.


It sounds like you should start a bulk.


----------



## irishteen (Jul 27, 2009)

Ye I am starting to think the same. Anyone know where can get some information on how to bulk FAST??


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 27, 2009)

If you want to get bigger, then you're going to need to bulk. Like m11 said - you can't bulk one area and cut another at the same time.

Generally, shoot for 10-15lbs heavier than your target "cut" weight, so once you cut the fat you'll be where you need to be.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 27, 2009)

irishteen said:


> Ye I am starting to think the same. Anyone know where can get some information on how to bulk FAST??



Eat lots of good food.

Train hard.

Despite what the magazines would have you believe, it really is that simple.


----------



## irishteen (Jul 27, 2009)

:L:L OK cheers. Thanks mate for all the advice its much appriciated.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 27, 2009)

No worries.

Bulking is the simplest thing ever though really, its the cutting that takes some thought.

So long as you're not an idiot and equate lots of food to takeaways and junk you'll be okay.

Its a good idea to track your calories though, FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal is a good bet.


----------



## T_man (Jul 27, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> No worries.
> 
> Bulking is the simplest thing ever though really, its the cutting that takes some thought.
> 
> ...



Haha yea. 

I have no scales at home so that just makes cutting 10x harder. Bulking is easy because at any sign of hunger I just stuff my face with some protein, veg and either fat or carbs until i'm full lol (not a good way but i have no way of measuring so i'm staying on the safe side - putting on weight).

I wanted to start a cut 2 months ago but I just can't get down to planning my meals. I'm tempted to almost work it off instead because I need to get into soccer season fitness but I don't want to burn what muscle I have.


----------



## irishteen (Jul 28, 2009)

Ye t man i think i gonna try your program of just eating loads.


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 28, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> A lat spread is more impressive than a big chest anyways IMO.
> 
> But like Built said, if you're on a cut nothing is gonna get bigger, bro.



+1 - I'd rather look like David Henry than Ronnie Coleman.  CRAZY back.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 29, 2009)

Just do a lot of pushupss and drink lots of beer, works for me.,,,,


----------



## irishteen (Jul 29, 2009)

:L:L really? can anyone back up this statement is drinking beer a good idea? Also do you do just regular pushups or sum advanced type of pushupsYouTube - THE HIT-MAN VERY ADVANCED PUSH-UP ROUTINE AFTER THE WORK-OUT?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 29, 2009)

Though everybody should let their hair down and drink some beer every now and again - no, it won't build muscle. As well as that, pushups are all fine and good until you out-grow the resistance that your own bodyweight will provide.


----------



## Perdido (Jul 29, 2009)

IMO pushups are one of those "pump" exercises unless you are a beginner.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 29, 2009)

They're fun to post-exhaust with because they're low intensity, and explosive pushups are great if you're going for power, but you really do outgrow them fast.

I don't wanna be doing 50+ reps for multiple sets, i have other things to do with my day


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 29, 2009)

irishteen said:


> :L:L really? can anyone back up this statement is drinking beer a good idea? Also do you do just regular pushups or sum advanced type of pushupsYouTube - THE HIT-MAN VERY ADVANCED PUSH-UP ROUTINE AFTER THE WORK-OUT?



Sorry I was drunk when I posted that, stay away from liquor if you plan to gain muscle. Beer will kill your gains if you drink excessively. Push ups are great when your sober, but perfect form with dumbells is what gives you size.


----------



## irishteen (Jul 29, 2009)

Dumbell flys? Or what about using the cable? Which one is better for feeling the pump?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 29, 2009)

The pump doesn't really have much bearing on whether or not you had a good workout. It's just blood moving to the area. You could do hundreds of reps with just the bar and get a pump, but i doubt you'd call it a good workout.

I think he means dumbell bench press, but he's right in that perfect form is the way to improve - that applies to everything.


----------



## irishteen (Aug 1, 2009)

What about cable crossovers?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 1, 2009)

What about them? They are an isolation, and like all isolations should be used sparingly, or to finish off a session, or as a pre/post-exhaust in a superset.

Don't base your program around them. Benching variations is pretty much all you need for your chest development.


----------



## irishteen (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks gazhole


----------

